# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Πτέρωμα και Συντήρηση

## Gardelius

Τι μπορουμε να δινουμε και ποιες ειναι οι βιταμινες που ειναι υπευθυνες? Τωρα που τελειωσε και ειμαστε στην συντηρηση πως μπορουμε να βελτιωσουμε τη <νεα πανοπλια>?

----------


## mitsman

H συντηρηση του πτερωματος ειναι μια σωστη διατροφη  χωρις πολλα πολλα!!! το φτερωμα εχει χτιστει και θα παραμεινει λαμπερο και ομορφο αν.......

δεν εχουμε το πουλακι σε μικρο κλουβακι
δεν εχουμε τις πατηθρες κοντα στα καγκελα και τσαλακωθει η ουρα του...
δεν εχουμε αλλα πουλια στο ιδιο κλουβι που να τσακωθουν και να χασουν φτερωμα...
δεν φερουμε το πουλακι σε παθολογικη πτερορροια λογω τεχντητου φωτος...
δεν έχουμε το κλουβι σε σημειο που να έχει απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο 20 λεπτα της ημερας!!!



το δυσκολο για καλο πτερωμα, ομορφο υγειες και λαμπερο ειναι η περιποιηση κατα την πτερορροια!

----------


## geog87

παντως καπου ειχα διαβασει καποια ουσια ειναι αυτη που ευθυνεται για την λαμπεροτητα του τριχωματος...(για παπαγαλους)

----------


## Gardelius

> παντως καπου ειχα διαβασει καποια ουσια ειναι αυτη που ευθυνεται για την λαμπεροτητα του* τριχωματος.*..(για παπαγαλους)


Πτερωματος,..θες να πεις  :Sign0007:  Αν βρεις καποιο αρθρο ή κατι σχετικο θα το εκτιμουσα Γιωργο.

----------


## mitsman

*Πτερόρροια*Τα πάντα ειναι εδω!

----------


## geog87

ναι πτερωμα...ακου εκει τριχωμα...χαχαχαχα

----------


## PAIANAS

Μια από τις υπερτροφές που ευθύνεται για την λαμπερότητα του πτερώματος (και όχι μόνο) είναι και η σπιρουλίνα ..Όσες φορές δοκίμασα να βάλω λίγη στην αυγοτροφή πέταγα την αυγοτροφή ....Στο τέλος πέταξα και τη σπιρουλίνα .

----------


## geog87

> Μια από τις υπερτροφές που ευθύνεται για την λαμπερότητα του πτερώματος (και όχι μόνο) είναι και η σπιρουλίνα ..Όσες φορές δοκίμασα να βάλω λίγη στην αυγοτροφή πέταγα την αυγοτροφή ....Στο τέλος πέταξα και τη σπιρουλίνα .


ωχ...μη λες τετοια ο Jk21 ειναι on-line....οποτε Νικο να μη δοκιμασω να παρω???καποιος (δεν θα αποκαλυψω ποιος) με ειχε πεισει να παρω αλλα δεν ετυχε να κατεβω κεντρο....

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μια χαρα την ετρωγαν τα πουλακια μου.... απλα θελει πολυ πολυ λιγη γιατι βρωμαει....

----------


## geog87

μισο κουταλακι το εσπρεσσο για 100γρ περιπου αυγοτροφη!

----------


## mitsman

Κ πιο λιγο.... παντως εγω εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι  δεν πρεπει να υπερβαλουμε......  οπως ειχα διαβασει καπου δεν ειδα ποτε κανενα καναρινι στον πατο μιας λιμνης με βατραχοπεδιλα και μασκα να ψαχνει για σπιρουλινα!!!!

----------


## jk21

η σπιρουλινα πραγματι αλλα και η γυρη ειναι φουλ σε φυσικες χρωστικες και τονωνουν την λαμψη του φτερωματος .πραγματι η αποτομη εισαγωγη της σπιρουλινας στην διατροφη μπορει να φερει μη αποδοχη .εγω εχω καταφερει να την αυξησω σταδιακα στην ποσοτητα που ειπε ο Γιωργος .ισως η παραλληλη χρηση της γλυκειας γυρης να βοηθα .δεν ειναι ολα τα πουλια ιδια και με ιδια γουστα .αν μπορει παντως να γινει εισαγωγης της στην διατροφη ,πρεπει να γινει σταδιακα και στο μεγιστο αποδεκτο επιπεδο 


http://www.naturalways.com/spirulina-analysis.htm

_Spirulina contains the yellow/orange pigments cryptoxanthine and beta-carotene from which vitamin A can be made. Spirulina contains carotenoids in these forms:

Alpha-caroteneBeta-caroteneXanthophylisCryptoxanthinEchinenoneZeaxanthinLutein
_

----------


## Gardelius

Αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα παραπανω για την ερωτηση μου,...η απαντηση ειναι <σπιρουλινα>!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Παιδιά πριν περίπου μια δεκαετία ..υπήρχαν εκτροφείς στην Αγγλία που ''σάρωναν'' στους διαγωνισμούς ειδικά στα χρώματος.Τα πουλιά τους είχαν λάμψη,ζωντανά χρώματα και καλύτερη γενικά εμφάνιση .Οι υπόλοιποι έμεναν με την απορία ''τι δίνουν και κατεβάζουν τέτοια πουλιά'' . Δεν ξέρω πως αποκαλύφθηκε ..το μυστικό τους πάντως ήταν η σπιρουλίνα !

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδιά πριν περίπου μια δεκαετία ..υπήρχαν εκτροφείς στην Αγγλία που ''σάρωναν'' στους διαγωνισμούς ειδικά στα χρώματος.Τα πουλιά τους είχαν λάμψη,ζωντανά χρώματα και καλύτερη γενικά εμφάνιση .Οι υπόλοιποι έμεναν με την απορία ''τι δίνουν και κατεβάζουν τέτοια πουλιά'' . Δεν ξέρω πως αποκαλύφθηκε ..το μυστικό τους πάντως ήταν η σπιρουλίνα !


 Νικο, καπου το ειχα διαβασει και εγω...οχι ομως οτι ηξερα τι τους εδιναν!!!!! :Love0030:

----------


## jk21

...και η γυρη ! ουκ ολιγες οι χρωστικες της !

http://www.fayoum.edu.eg/Agriculture.../DrAyman14.pdf


Actinoerythrol 
Antheraxanthin 
8
\
-Apo-β-caroten 8
\
- al 
Astaxanthin 
Canthaxanthin 
α - Carotene 
β-carotene 
γ- Carotene 
ε-Carotene 
ξ-Carotene 
Crocetin 
β-Cryptoxanthin
Isocryptoxanthin 
Isozeathanyhin 
Lactucaxanthin 
Lutein 
Lutin 5,6-epoxide 
Lycopene 
Neoxanthin 
Neurosporene 
Violaxanthin 
Violerythrin 
β-Zeacarotene 
Zeaxanthin

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!!! χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!!! Στο κους κους να ρωτησω αν μπορω να διαλυσω σε 100 γρ. ποσοτητα σπιρουλινας και γυρης μαζι? ωστε να τα αναμιξω στην υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη!!!!!  :Confused0006:

----------


## xarhs

> Κ πιο λιγο.... παντως εγω εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι  δεν πρεπει να υπερβαλουμε......  οπως ειχα διαβασει καπου δεν ειδα ποτε κανενα καναρινι στον πατο μιας λιμνης με βατραχοπεδιλα και μασκα να ψαχνει για σπιρουλινα!!!!


ΧΑΧΑχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα..........

----------


## jk21

100γρ κουσκους θα το δωσεις μονο του ή θα το αναμιξεις με καποια αυγοτροφη; για μενα ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .αν απορροφησει νερο ,πρεπει να δινετε 2 με 3 μερες ,οχι παραπανω γιατι μπορει να πιασει μικροβια ή μυκητες .διελυσε 1 κουταλακι γυρη και 1 μυτια κουταλιου σπιρουλινα σε 20 γρ νερο και αυτο μετα το απορροφουν αλλα 20γρ κουσκους .οταν αυτο γινει το ανακατευεις με 100 γρ αυγοψωμου

----------


## Gardelius

> 100γρ κουσκους θα το δωσεις μονο του ή θα το αναμιξεις με καποια αυγοτροφη; για μενα ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .αν απορροφησει νερο ,πρεπει να δινετε 2 με 3 μερες ,οχι παραπανω γιατι μπορει να πιασει μικροβια ή μυκητες .διελυσε 1 κουταλακι γυρη και 1 μυτια κουταλιου σπιρουλινα σε 20 γρ νερο και αυτο μετα το απορροφουν αλλα 20γρ κουσκους .οταν αυτο γινει το ανακατευεις με 100 γρ αυγοψωμου



Καπως έτσι....το ειχα στο νου!!!! Οποτε στο συνολικό 100 γρ. + 20 αυτα με το κους κους!!!!! διαλυμένα μεσα (αφού έχουν απορροφήσει) τα 2 αυτά!!!! Ποσες μέρες? καμια εβδομάδα ή και παραπάνω?

----------


## geog87

ρουψεν αυγοτροφη πολυχρωμη και μπισκοτακια στην τροφη!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

καλησπέρα! ενα μικρο.... 

Θελω να συζητήσουμε εδώ αυτή την περίοδο της πτεροροιας τι κανει ο κάθε ένας απο διατροφή,... και ποια ειναι τα μυστικά της ¨συντηρησης¨,...  ::

----------


## jimgo

εγω τους βαζω αυγοτροφη απο την δικια μου , τωρα που δεν εχει πορτοκαλια τους βαζω μεσα βασιλικο απο την γλαστρα μου , και καθημερινα σχεδον αν οχι μερα παρα μερα τους βαζω να κανουν μπανιο

----------


## geog87

εγω δινω ρουψεν και κινοα ΜΟΝΟ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

φετος δεν εδωσα πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα για πτεροροια, μονο τα φυσικα-μιγμα σπορων, λαχανικα, φρουτα, αυγοτροφη(ετοιμη)

----------


## Gardelius

Εγω, πολυβιτ. mutavit και καθε μερα σχεδον χορταρικο. γλιστριδα και ιταλικο. αυγοτροφη,... τωρα δεν εχω αλλα θα φτιαξω!  ::  καποια στιγμη!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Εγώ τους δίνω κάθε μέρα μια γεμάτη κουταλιά απ τη σούπερ αυγοτροφή του jk21 ελαφρώς τροποποιημένη για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα.
Μιλάμε την καταβροχθίζουν, κάθε μέρα μπάνιο κλπ.
Το ένα το καναρινάκι μου ειδικά, ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ...  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγώ τους δίνω κάθε μέρα μια γεμάτη κουταλιά απ τη σούπερ αυγοτροφή του jk21 ελαφρώς *τροποποιημένη για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα.*
> Μιλάμε την καταβροχθίζουν, κάθε μέρα μπάνιο κλπ.
> Το ένα το καναρινάκι μου ειδικά, ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ...



Γιωργο, αν θελεις πες μας τι περιλαμβανει....

εννοεις ταλαιπωρηθηκε απο γεννες...

----------


## gpapjohn

> Γιωργο, αν θελεις πες μας τι περιλαμβανει....
> 
> εννοεις ταλαιπωρηθηκε απο γεννες...


Louis, τ' αναφέρει όλα αναλυτικότατα στο ποστ του ο jk21, δεν έχεις παρά να κλικάρεις το λινκ.

Έχασε πάρα πολύ πτέρωμα ο καημένος.

----------


## Gardelius

> Louis, τ' αναφέρει όλα αναλυτικότατα στο ποστ του ο jk21, δεν έχεις παρά να κλικάρεις το λινκ.
> 
> Έχασε πάρα πολύ πτέρωμα ο καημένος.


Οκ. ειπα μην εχεις κανει καποια δικη σου "αλλαγη" στα κοκκινου παραγοντα... με τιποτα αλλο που αναφερει ο σέφ.

Εχει πει και για λικοπενιο ή τοματα πελτε!!

Δινεις καποια πολυβιτ?

----------


## gpapjohn

τους δίνω τη multa-vit

----------


## ninos

αυγοτροφη, ρυζαλευρο, μειγμα λαχανικων κ ασβεστιο

----------


## euaggelia

αυγο,γλιστριδα και pterophene solution 10 σταγονες σε 100ml νερου....και του κανω και μπανιο ριχνοντας μεσα λιγο μηλοξιδο...καπου διαβασα πως βοηθαει με τα παρασιτα.....

----------


## panos70

> *gpapjohn*                τους δίνω τη multa-vit


  και καλα κανεις, ειναι μεσα στις δυο καλυτερες βιταμινες για την πτεροροια αλλα και για ζευγαρωμα

----------


## Gardelius

> και καλα κανεις, ειναι μεσα στις δυο καλυτερες βιταμινες για την πτεροροια αλλα και για ζευγαρωμα


Εσυ Πάνο τι δινεις?

----------


## gpapjohn

> και καλα κανεις, ειναι μεσα στις δυο καλυτερες βιταμινες για την πτεροροια αλλα και για ζευγαρωμα


έχει οσμή που εμένα προσωπικά με φέρνει στο όριο μου.    :Anim 59:

----------


## lagreco69

Εγω εχω φτιαξει το παρακατω προγραμμα, για την πτεροροια τους.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγω εχω φτιαξει το παρακατω προγραμμα, για την πτεροροια τους.


Καλημερα!!! Πολύ καλό φιλαρακι!!!!

Είδες που σ ειπα. οτι ¨βασιλικά¨ τα εχεις ....

Υ.Γ. Θα σου εχω ¨νέα¨ γιατι το Σάββατο (το ερχομενο) θα κατεβει Πατρα μια φιλη ... οποτε...  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αυγοτροφη καθε μερα 

Μιγμα σπορων που εχω προσθεσει στο βασικο μου ,κινοα και βρωμη ,ενω στην αυγοτροφη βαζω λιγη κια 

Γλυστριδα καθε μερα και ποτε ποτε φυλλα απο τα φυτα απο περιλλα που εχουν φυτρωσει σε γλαστρες που εχω στην ταρατσα 



http://www.specialtyproduce.com/prod...eaves_8555.php

----------


## mitsman

Μειγμα για καναρινια 85% αμυλουχους σπορους 15% λιπαρους
Αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα
λαχανικα και χορταρικα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.... 

Νερο καθαρο ΚΑΘΕ μερα!

----------


## euaggelia

> Μειγμα για καναρινια 85% αμυλουχους σπορους 15% λιπαρους
> Αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα
> λαχανικα και χορταρικα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.... 
> 
> Νερο καθαρο ΚΑΘΕ μερα!


σ'ευχαριστω πολυ......θα το ακολουθησω και γω!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Σήμερα πήρα για τα καναρινάκια μου και για μας, γλιστρίδα,

θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που δοκιμάζω, αύριο θα σας πω αν μας άρεσε ή όχι.

ΥΓ Χρωστάω και μια φωτό με την καναρινούλα μου, την Ανδρομέδα όπως την ονομάσαμε.

----------


## Gardelius

> Σήμερα πήρα για τα καναρινάκια μου και για μας, γλιστρίδα,
> 
> θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που δοκιμάζω, αύριο θα σας πω αν μας άρεσε ή όχι.
> 
> ΥΓ Χρωστάω και μια φωτό με την καναρινούλα μου, την Ανδρομέδα όπως την ονομάσαμε.



Ρίξε μια ματια εδω  Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας

----------


## gpapjohn

Τους έδωσα γλιστρίδα, σε μικρή ποσότητα, και δεν άφησαν σχεδόν τίποτε.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως ότι και να τους δώσω θα το φάνε.

Αποφάσισα να τους δίνω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα, πράσινο σε μικρές ποσότητες.

----------


## panos70

> *gpapjohn*                Αποφάσισα να τους δίνω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα, πράσινο σε μικρές ποσότητες.


   Αυτο να κανεις ,και σε εναλαγες και αναλογα με την εποχη τι πρασσινο εχει .........και αποξηραμενα χορτα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη να τους δινεις ,και αυτο κανει

----------


## jk21

> Τους έδωσα γλιστρίδα, σε μικρή ποσότητα, και δεν άφησαν σχεδόν τίποτε.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως ότι και να τους δώσω θα το φάνε.
> 
> Αποφάσισα να τους δίνω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα, πράσινο σε μικρές ποσότητες.


δωσε στα καημενα να φανε καθε μερα ,τωρα που την εχουν διαθεσιμη και συγχρονως αναγκη .Μην φοβασαι τιποτα

----------


## gpapjohn

> δωσε στα καημενα να φανε καθε μερα ,τωρα που την εχουν διαθεσιμη και συγχρονως αναγκη .Μην φοβασαι τιποτα


Σπιρουλίνα, γύρη, τοματοπελτές, αυγόψωμο, βιταμίνες... μήπως είναι υπερβολή...?

----------


## jk21

προσεξε να δεις ... η γλυστριδα και τα υπολοιπα χορταρικα ειναι η βαση ,οχι η υπερβολη .Σποροι ,χορταρικα και νερο ειναι η βαση .το αυγοψωμο ακολουθει ,η γυρη αμεσως μετα και αν μπορει να πει καποιος υπερβολη ειναι τη σπιρουλινα ,τον τοματοπελτε (αν δεν εχεις κοκκινα πουλια ,γιατι αλλιως αν ειναι βεβαια μεσα στη συνταγη του αυγοψωμου ) ειναι ενας υγιεινοτατος τροπος να βαφεις ερασιτεχνικα ) και τις βιταμινες (τελευταιες )

ομως και η σπιρουλινα και οι βιταμινες αν δινονται με μετρο καλο κανουν ,κακο δεν κανουν !

ειλικρινα ,θα μπορουσα να επισυναψω κατι  που θα εβαζε τη σφραγιδα του σε οσα με επιμονη λεω για τα χορταρικα ,αλλα θα ερθει στην ωρα του .

----------


## gpapjohn

> προσεξε να δεις ... η γλυστριδα και τα υπολοιπα χορταρικα ειναι η βαση ,οχι η υπερβολη .Σποροι ,χορταρικα και νερο ειναι η βαση .το αυγοψωμο ακολουθει ,η γυρη αμεσως μετα και αν μπορει να πει καποιος υπερβολη ειναι τη σπιρουλινα ,τον τοματοπελτε (αν δεν εχεις κοκκινα πουλια ,γιατι αλλιως αν ειναι βεβαια μεσα στη συνταγη του αυγοψωμου ) ειναι ενας υγιεινοτατος τροπος να βαφεις ερασιτεχνικα ) και τις βιταμινες (τελευταιες )
> 
> ομως και η σπιρουλινα και οι βιταμινες αν δινονται με μετρο καλο κανουν ,κακο δεν κανουν !
> 
> ειλικρινα ,θα μπορουσα να επισυναψω κατι  που θα εβαζε τη σφραγιδα του σε οσα με επιμονη λεω για τα χορταρικα ,αλλα θα ερθει στην ωρα του .


απ τα 3 πουλάκια που έχω τα 2 είναι κόκκινα και το 1 κόκκινο - κίτρινο, γενικότερα προσπαθώ να εφαρμόσω τις οδηγίες σου στην παρασκευή και στη χορήγηση σπιτικής αυγοτροφής.

Απλώς διαβάζοντας το μπορντ, βομβαρδίζομαι από πληροφορίες και μου δημιουργούνται συνεχώς απορίες.

----------


## jk21

το να εχουμε αποριες ,ειναι οτι σημαντικοτερο οταν θελουμε να μαθουμε !

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία......το θεμα της διατροφης (σε πτεροροια) παει καλα....

ΠΑμε και όλο το καναρινο-φρουμ........ να μας πει τι δινει και να συζηταμε...

Και όλα λυνονται....τιποτα δεν ειναι ¨θολο¨....

Υ.Γ. παιδες.... δοκιμασα πριν 2 μερες αυτη 

*Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*


*με τις γνωστές ¨πικαντικες¨ πινελιες μου... αλλα θα σας πω οτι εχεις γινει αναρπαστη!!!!!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Nαι Γιώργο, με πρόσθεμα ασβεστίου φωσφορου..





> έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για τη χορήγηση άμμου και είμαι λίγο διστακτικός,
> 
> εν τω μεταξύ το σουπιοκόκκαλο δεν το χει αγγίξει κανένα απ τα 3 καναρινάκια που έχω,
> 
> βέβαια στη συνταγή αυγοτροφής του jk21, έχω προσθέσει και λίγο τσόφλι.
> 
> Συγνώμη για το οφ τοπικ.


,........


Παίδες, για να μην χαλάει το θέμα, το μετέφερα αντιγράφοντας τα 2 ποστ εδω,....

Ειναι δικό μου το θεμα.... και μπορούμε αν θελετε να το συνεχίσουμε εδω,.... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## gpapjohn

_το σουπικόκκαλο δεν το ακουμπάνε καθόλου,_

_τους χορηγώ όμως σπιτική αυγοτροφή (jk21) λαχανικά (minos), και μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες τους έδινα και βιταμίνες..._

_μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου, καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι ΄ότι ο λόγος που έχω τα καναρινάκια μου, είναι για να τα ταΐζω._  :wink:

----------


## lefteris13

ninos εννοεις, minos ειναι δισκογραφικη εταιρεια :Innocent0006:

----------


## gpapjohn

:Ashamed0001:  σωστός

----------


## fysaei

Γιώργο τρίψε λίγο αυγοτροφη καροτάκι ο,τιδήποτε στο σουπιοκοκκαλο για να πάρουν μπρος να το τσιμπανε..

----------


## Gardelius

Αν δεν ειναι ¨δεκτικά¨ στο σουπιοκοκαλο τοτε η λυση ειναι μια....





Θρυμματισμός,..... και μετά σε αναλογία (100 γρ. αυγοτροφη) προσθήκη!

Είναι μια λύση, για τα πολύ ¨δυσκολα¨πουλια  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## mitsman

> Θρυμματισμός,..... και μετά σε αναλογία (100 γρ. αυγοτροφη) προσθήκη![/COLOR]


Την αναλογια δεν μας αναφερεις???

εγω με το μαχαιρι εξυνα το σουπιοκοκκαλο και εβαζα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης!

----------


## Gardelius

> *Την αναλογια δεν μας αναφερεις???*


Αυτά είναι "δουλειά" του *jk21*

Εδώ 
*
Μίγμα Αυγοτροφής με Βότανα,βιταμίνες,ασβέστιο!! !*Πριν απο καιρό "τα ειχα ακούσει" ...... οποτε  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## gpapjohn

Πολύ χρήσιμα όλα όσα γράφετε,

θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, η αυγοτροφή που τους χορηγώ, περιέχει αυγό γάλα και λίγο τσόφλι, δεν αρκούν;

----------


## Gardelius

> Πολύ χρήσιμα όλα όσα γράφετε,
> 
> θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, η αυγοτροφή που τους χορηγώ, περιέχει αυγό γάλα και λίγο τσόφλι, δεν αρκούν;


Αν δεν κανω λαθος . αυτη η συνταγη 
*
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*είναι "πλήρης" !!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

ναι αυτή είναι, ίσως και γι αυτό δεν καίγονται για το σουπιοκόκκαλο...

----------


## jk21

ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου (και μαλιστα κοφτο ,οχι λοφος ) ειναι μια χαρα για 100 γρ ,οπως λεει ο Μητσος

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Ωραία......το θεμα της διατροφης (σε πτεροροια) παει καλα....
> 
> ΠΑμε και όλο το καναρινο-φρουμ........ να μας πει τι δινει και να συζηταμε...
> 
> Και όλα λυνονται....τιποτα δεν ειναι ¨θολο¨....
> 
> Υ.Γ. παιδες.... δοκιμασα πριν 2 μερες αυτη 
> 
> *Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*
> ...


Εχω μια απορια τοσο καιρο (και την εκφραζω τυχαια εδω, με το ποστ του Ηλια).

Γραφουμε πολλοι (και γω μαζι) "εγινε αναρπαστη", "την τσακισαν" κ.λ.π κ.λ.π. ...
Και γω καθε μερα τσακιζω σουβλακια, κοντοσουβλια, γυρο, χαμπουργκερς κ.λ.π.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι θα συμφωνησετε πως ειναι πολυ κακο αυτο που κανω.

*Που στηριζουμε λοιπον οτι ολα αυτα που "τσακιζουν" τα πουλακια μας κανουν καλο στην υγεια τους?*
Πως ξερουμε οτι μακροχρονια δεν θα τους δημιουργησουν καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## Gardelius

> Εχω μια απορια τοσο καιρο (και την εκφραζω τυχαια εδω, με το ποστ του Ηλια).
> 
> Γραφουμε πολλοι (και γω μαζι) "εγινε αναρπαστη", "την τσακισαν" κ.λ.π κ.λ.π. ...
> Και γω καθε μερα τσακιζω σουβλακια, κοντοσουβλια, γυρο, χαμπουργκερς κ.λ.π.
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι θα συμφωνησετε πως ειναι πολυ κακο αυτο που κανω.
> 
> *Που στηριζουμε λοιπον οτι ολα αυτα που "τσακιζουν" τα πουλακια μας κανουν καλο στην υγεια τους?*
> Πως ξερουμε οτι μακροχρονια δεν θα τους δημιουργησουν καποιο προβλημα?



Καλημέρα!! Γιώργο, ειναι πολυ καλο ερώτημα!!  Ένα και ενα για τον *JK !!! *  :Happy0062: 

Προσωπικά αν μιλάς για την *αυγοτροφη* (δικης μας παραγωγης) * δεν* πιστευω οτι κάνει κακο. 

Τουλάχιστον *μακροχρόνια* κανει λιγότερο απ ότι τα περισσοτερα του *εμποριου (αμφιβόλου προελεύσεως)*.
*
Προσωπική πάντα άποψη.!*  ::

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Κακα τα ψεματα, αλλα νομιζω οτι παμε να "εφευρουμε τον τροχο ξανα".
Ναι μεν με την καθημερινη ενασχοληση μας με το "αθλημα" κανουμε παρατηρησεις και καταγραφουμε αποτελεσματα, αλλα πιστευω οτι το "δειγμα" αυτο ειναι πολυ μικρο για συμπερασματα.

Σιγουρα η διατροφη των πουλιων εχει αποτελεσει αντικειμενο επιστημονικης ερευνας.
Μηπως πρεπει να δωσουμε μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα πανω στα αποτελεσματα της?

----------


## ninos

σαφέστατα ότι τρώει το πουλί δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι καλό.  Θυμίζω, μείγματα με "απρόσμενη" αποδοχή του κεχριού, εκφράζοντας πως το κεχρί είναι "καλό" , επειδή το τρώει το πουλί. Όμως, σε μια ελεγχόμενη απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής, εμπλουτισμένη με διάφορα βασικά βότανα (π.χ ρίγανη), θεωρώ πως μόνο καλό μπορούν να κάνουν σε οποιοδήποτε οργανισμό.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δεν μπορω να μιλησω για την συνταγη που δινει και κανει καθε παιδι στην εκτροφη του .Σε αυτες που προτεινω εγω ,παντα προσεχω να καλυπτουν τις πραγματικες αναγκες αρκει να γινεται σωστη χρηση  στην παροχη της ,οσο και σωστη παρασκευη που δεν μπορω να ελεγχω για τον καθενα .Παραλληλα προσπαθω σε καθε συνταγη ,να φερνω βελτιωσεις και τυχον ελλειψεις της (οχι ουσιαστικες αλλα ποιοτικοτερες αλλαγες στο ηδη ποιοτικο ) οταν τις διαπιστωνω ,τις επισημαινω .Ειτε στις δικες μου ,ειτε σε αλλες αλλων μελων ,οσο και αν αυτο μου στοιχιζει στο οτι ο αλλος θα σκεφτει << αυτος το παιζει κριτης και νομιζει οτι μονο οι δικες του ειναι οκ >> 
το σιγουρο παντως ειναι ,πως απο το αντιστοιχο που προσφερεται στο εμποριο ως ετοιμο ,ειναι σαφως ποιοτικοτερο ,μεχρι να αποδειξουν  εμπρακτα (γραφοντας αναλυτικα τα συστατικα τους και οχι bakery products και εξηγωντας γιατι εχουν και ζωικα λιπη πολλες απο αυτες και οχι μονο φυτικα και απο που προερχονται αυτα ... )

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα! Σημερα δοκίμασα μια συνταγή αυγοψωμου - φυσικά επηρεασμένη απ όσα εχω διαβάσει.  :Happy0062: 

Πάμε να δούμε, τι ακριβώς περιελάμβανε...

*150 γρ.* Αλεύρι Ολικής Αλέσεως 
*350 γρ.* Αλεύρι Σκληρού Τυπου (χωριάτικο)
*50 ml* ελαιόλαδο 
*150 ml* γάλα (χαμηλα λιπαρά) 
*4* αυγά
*1 κ.γ.* γλυκάνισο 
*1 κ.γ.* ρίγανη 
*1 1/2 κ.γ.* πάπρικα (γλυκεία) 

Η διαδικασία παρασκευής της, λιγο- πολυ γνωστη.

Αφού άφησα να ψηθεί σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία 170 βαθμών, το απόγευμα την έτριψα και την μοίρασα σε σακουλάκια (κατάψυξη).

Κράτησα λίγο για να δοκιμάσω αυριο. Προσέθεσα μονο,...

*1/2 κία 
1/2 καμελίνα 
1/2 κινοα 
*
Να και μια εικόνα του τελικου αποτελέσματος!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Από εχθές,.... κοιτάω.... ξανά κοιτάω ....πάλι σημερα,...

"μην με γελούν τα ματια μου".......  :oopseyes: 

*jk21,..........

*Ουδέ μιαν <<παρατήρηση>>

----------


## jk21

για την εποχη (δεν νομιζω να το εκανες μονο για τις τελευταιες μερες πτεροριας ,αλλα και για συντηρηση ) μια χαρα ειναι .Καπως λιγοτερα αυγα και καπως λιγοτερο γαλα 


Απο την αλλη , οι   παρατηρησεις εσενα μπορει να μην σε ενοχλουν ,αλλα σε αλλο θεμα ,δινουν δικαιολογια σε καποιους να μην γραφουν .Ας ακουσουμε και αλλους λοιπον

----------


## Gardelius

*Ερώτηση : * _Γιατί πιστεύεται ότι φέτος (αλλα και πέρσι,..) η πτερορροια διαρκεί (χρονικά) περισσότερο ;_

----------


## mitsman

ποιος το πιστευει αυτο?

----------


## Gardelius

> ποιος το πιστευει αυτο?


_ Δημήτρη ποσο διαρκεί κανονικά ;_

----------


## mitsman

Εξαρταται!

----------


## Gardelius

_Αυτό λεω και εγω, από τι ρε φιλαράκι ; εδώ περίπου 2 μήνες φτάνει στη "καλυτερη"..._  :Happy:

----------


## gpapjohn

> ποιος το πιστευει αυτο?


Εγώ βασικά δεν το πιστεύω, ελπίζω να ναι έτσι γιατί τα δικά μου(καναρίνια) έχουν ξεκινήσει απ τον Αύγουστο, κι ακόμα έχουν...

εκεί που έλεγα άντε  λίγο ακόμα και τελειώνουμε, γυρνάω το μεσημέρι σπίτι και τι να δω, ένα σωρό πούπουλα στο πάτωμα  ::

----------


## VasilisM

Και εμένα παιδια ξεκίνησε από τέλη Ιουλίου και ακόμη χάνει........και εννοείτε τραγούδι μηδέν

----------


## mitsman

Τι ηλικια εχουν τα καναρινια? Ζευγαρωσαν? Κοιμουνται με την δυση και ξυπνανε με την ανατολη του ηλιου? Μηπως μενουν ξυπνια παραπανω για καποια ωρα??? τι τροφη τους παρεχουμε? ειναι εσωτερικα η εξωτερικα? εχει αλλαξει η τροφη τους καθολου?

----------


## gpapjohn

> Τι ηλικια εχουν τα καναρινια? Ζευγαρωσαν? Κοιμουνται με την δυση και ξυπνανε με την ανατολη του ηλιου? Μηπως μενουν ξυπνια παραπανω για καποια ωρα??? τι τροφη τους παρεχουμε? ειναι εσωτερικα η εξωτερικα? εχει αλλαξει η τροφη τους καθολου?


Ο χώρος είναι διαμπερής, Ανατολή - Δύση, όχι δεν τα ζευγάρωσα,

ξέρεις τι ανησυχία έχω, κάθε μέρα ηλεκτρική σκούπα, καθάρισμα κλουβιών, κλπ τα χω ταράξει τα πουλάκια, δε με πειράζει που δεν τραγουδάνε, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο...

τους δίνω αυγοτροφή, λαχανικά, φρέσκο νερό κάθε μέρα, πεντακάθαρα όλα,

προσέχω όλες τις ποσότητες και τις δόσεις, όρεξη έχουν, κινητικά είναι, τιτιβίζουν, αλλά η πτερόρροια, πτερόρροια, τι να πω...

----------


## mitsman

δεν μου ειπες.... κοιμουνται με την δυστη του ηλιου? η καποιο φως της βεραντας η καποιο αλλο φως τα κραταει ξυπνια λιγακι παραπανω!

----------


## gpapjohn

κοιμούνται κανονικά , τα σκεπάζω με τη Δύση και τα ξεσκεπάζω το πρωί πριν φύγω.

----------


## mitsman

τι μειγμα τροφης τους δινεις????? μπορεις να κοψεις τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα????

----------


## gpapjohn

τους δίνω την αυγοτροφή του jk21 *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*

 επίσης μπρόκολο, καρότο, γλιστρίδα, σπανάκι...

τον Αύγουστο τους έβαζα γύρη και βιταμίνες.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στη θεση σου θα τα εκοβα σιγα σιγα ολα αυτα, οχι αποτομα... για να τους δειξω οτι ερχεται ο δυσκολος χειμωνας...... 
3 πραγματα γυριζουν το βιολογικο ρολοι των πουλιων μας.....
Θερμοκρασια- διαρκεια φωτισμου- διατροφη
Το φθινοπωρο- χειμωνας η διατροφη τους στην φυση ειναι λιτη.... το ιδιο πρεπει να ειναι και στο κλουβι.... αλλιως το πουλακι θα νομιζει οτι ειναι ακομη Αυγουστος!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Να προσθέσω ότι ο χώρος έχει σε περιόδους ηλιοφάνειας, αυξημένη θερμοκρασία σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον.

ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## mitsman

:winky: 

3 πραγματα θα θυμασαι!
Θερμοκρασια- διαρκεια φωτισμου- διατροφη!

Αν βαλεις αυτα τα πραγματα καλα στο μυαλο σου θα τα πας πολυ καλα!


Προσοχη: δεν αλλαζουμε ποτε στην διατροφη κατι απο την μια μερα στην αλλη!!! οτι κανουμε παντα ειναι σταδιακα.....

----------


## gpapjohn

Ηλία ποια πρακτική ακολουθείς στο θέμα του μπάνιου;

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία ποια πρακτική ακολουθείς στο θέμα του μπάνιου;


Εννοείς  οταν βρέχουν το πελλετ ;;

----------


## gpapjohn

ναι, αυτό εννοώ.

ΥΓ εγώ αφαιρώ τα ταψιά, κάθε φορά που τους βάζω μπανιέρα.

----------


## Gardelius

Αν και εμένα έχει την δυνατότητα να γίνει λόγω

του συρταριού, δεν το κάνω.. μόλις γίνεται (καλοκαίρι περισσότερο)

στεγνώνει.... _δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα._

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους !

αν και ακόμα είμαστε ( όχι όλοι ) σε περίοδο χαλάρωσης και καλοκαιρινών διακοπών 

τα φτερωτά μας φιλαράκια, είναι στην πιο δύσκολη περίοδο (αν όχι τότε από τις πιο δύσκολες…) 


Ανανεώνω το παρών νήμα για να δούμε ( με φωτό ) και να συζητήσουμε τα διατροφικά κ.α. που χρησιμοποιούμε 

για φέτος ή και από παλιότερα με επιτυχία - τυχόν φετινές αλλαγές σε σκευάσματα ( π.χ.)  και γενικότερα ότι 

βοηθάει τα πουλάκια αυτή την εποχή.

----------


## Gardelius

Θ' αρχίσω εγώ με το τι δίνω αυτή τη περίοδο διατροφικά και θα ακολουθήσει ( τις επόμενες μέρες ) φωτογραφία με το αποτέλεσμα.

Μιλώ για κόκκινα και η διατροφή ( όπως όλοι θα περίμεναν ) δεν θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνει *καθόλου πηγές λουτεΐνης.

*Όμως *αντιθέτως*  δίνω κανονικά , μπρόκολο, σέσκουλο, ιταλικό , καλαμπόκι , γλιστρίδα , ταραξάκο, πιπεριά κόκκινη. 

Προσπαθώ να είναι καθημερινά τουλάχιστον το χορταρικό, όπως επίσης και αυγοτροφη. 

Έκανα μια ακόμα συνταγή και ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω τα υλικά : 

Αλεύρι σίτου -* καλαμποκάλευρο* - αυγά - γάλα - καρότο - πιπεριά 

Από σκευάσματα, έκανα ακόμα μια χρονιά χρήση του *MutaVit* και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι ικανοποιητικό 

αλλα αν δεν υπάρξει σωστή διαχείριση στη διατροφή ( τα έχουμε πει …)* δεν έχουν νόημα αυτά τα πρόσθετα ! 
*
*Από χρωστική "έβαψα" μόνο με καρυοφύλλι, στο νερό αποκλειστικά.

Σε αναλογίες πολύ πιο κάτω από τις προτεινόμενες ( από σκευάσματα που είδα και από διάφορα που έχω διαβάσει  από* *Εκτροφείς χρώματος ).
*
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι, θεωρώ ικανοποιητικά και ελπίζω να με "δικαιώσει" και το φωτό υλικό….

----------


## gpapjohn

Τα δικά μου πουλιά λίγο πολύ όλα έχουν ξεκινήσει την πτερόρροιά τους,

Τους παρέχω καθημερινά μείγμα  με 75% αμυλούχους, 25% λιπαρούς σπόρους,

αυτή την εποχή κυρίως γλιστρίδα, ταραξάκο, αντίδι, πράσινη πιπεριά, 

σπιτική αυγοτροφή (συνταγή jk21) με γύρη, επίσης καθημερινά.

Δεν χρησιμοποίησα φέτος κανένα χημικό συμπλήρωμα.

Επίσης τους βάζω κάθε μέρα μπανιέρες.

----------


## wild15

Εγω παιδια ως αρχαριος διαβασα και ακολουθω τις δικες σας συμβουλες.Δινω αυγοτροφη 3 φορες την εβδομαδα(jk21 ninos) φρεσκα λαχανικα οτι εχει ο κηπος φρουτα μπανακι και pterophene.Μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Θ' αρχίσω εγώ με το τι δίνω αυτή τη περίοδο διατροφικά και *θα ακολουθήσει ( τις επόμενες μέρες ) φωτογραφία με το αποτέλεσμα.*
> ……..

----------

